

Learn To Hustle - a hustle tip every morning.  - smit
http://learntohustle.com/

======
microtherion
The first hustle tip is probably that you can get a lot of people to provide
their e-mail addresses in exchange for vague promises :-)

~~~
smit
I'm taking feedback from the hn folks live as it comes. I changed the landing
page copy so its not vague anymore.

~~~
spindritf
How 'bout RSS maybe then...?

------
cleverjake
I have no idea what hustle tips could be, and therefore have no reason to give
you my email. You should let me know what you are going to be providing -
perhaps a couple example tips?

~~~
smit
Sure thing. By hustle tips, it could be either business/startup or lifehacks.
Eg. I can share how to cold email someone or how to guess anyone's email.

~~~
CWIZO
You should definitely put some examples up there. I've signed up to see what
it is, but I suspect most of the people won't as it's just a text box to enter
your email on some random page on the internet.

Also maybe consider sending todays tip or whatever (I still don't know what
this is about) when you sign up, so the user gets instant something and is not
surprised the next day when he already forgot subscribing to something ...

------
eoity
Sample hustle tip #1: how to harvest email addresses with a 5 minute website
and a cheap domain name!

~~~
smit
@eoity the aim was never to harvest email addresses :) I'm doing this to
spread things I learn everyday and what others have learnt.

~~~
martinrd
These tips should be great, thanks!

But if this is just to spread knowledge, why not just doing the spreading
through twitter, tumblr or a blog? :)

~~~
smit
Blog is great but there's something to be said about having a small email tip
in the inbox every morning. But I'm hearing all the feedback as it comes.
Maybe at some point it might make sense for it to be a blog then I can switch.

------
Axsuul
I'm not giving my email away to something _this_ ambiguous. Provide a
sample... please!

~~~
smit
Allright I'll give a simple tip for today.

If you want to get lunch with someone in your company or are cold emailing
them, tell them you want to _hear their story_. This way it touches their ego
that someone actually thinks they are a big deal and wants to know more about
them. It gives you a higher chance of them saying yes compared to just saying
you want to get lunch with them. This applies especially if don't have any
context to talk to them to start with.

Now this is just a sample tip. I will be getting tips from several folks
who've done it before. Its not just going to be authored by me.

The aim of the newsletter is to empower people and give them a hustler state
of mind.

------
carsongross
Learn To Not Be Hustled, by Carson Gross: Don't associate with hustlers and
sure as shit don't give them your email.

~~~
smit
I'm sorry you feel that way but there's nothing wrong about me wanting to
share my learnings and others' learnings with the world via email.

------
Cieplak
I get the sense that someone is trying to hustle me.

------
konradb
Biggest set of hustling tips you'll get (not to discount your site, OP):
[http://www.amazon.com/Influence-Psychology-Persuasion-
Busine...](http://www.amazon.com/Influence-Psychology-Persuasion-Business-
Essentials/dp/006124189X)

------
mythealias
having access to older hustle tips will be useful.

~~~
smit
Can you please elaborate more as I can take your feedback in account to
improve the newsletter.

